

Need some advice - lordOfThePoros

I&#x27;m looking for a job, and I want a programming one, which languages are the ones that could get me in an interview or which sites can lead me to learn and then find a job into that area?<p>I know some Java and python.<p>regards,<p>the lord of the poros.
======
a3n
Depends on where you are of course. And there are any number of other sites
for learning than what I list; you'll decide which are best for you after
you've soaked up a bit of whatever you're studying.

Be sure to notice the stackoverflow info page at the end of each of the four
items below. They're all four pretty good.

In order of employability (IMO)

Java - [https://www.java.com/en/](https://www.java.com/en/) \-
[http://stackoverflow.com/tags/java/info](http://stackoverflow.com/tags/java/info)

C++ -
[http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/](http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/)
\-
[http://stackoverflow.com/tags/c%2b%2b/info](http://stackoverflow.com/tags/c%2b%2b/info)

C -
[http://www.cprogramming.com/tutorial.html](http://www.cprogramming.com/tutorial.html)
\-
[http://stackoverflow.com/tags/c/info](http://stackoverflow.com/tags/c/info)

Python - [http://python.org/doc/](http://python.org/doc/) \-
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=python+tutorial](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=python+tutorial)
\-
[http://stackoverflow.com/tags/python/info](http://stackoverflow.com/tags/python/info)

~~~
lordOfThePoros
didnt know about the stackoverflow...thanks

